
Remind HN: Father's Day - spicyj
At least, it is in the US. Go, do something special!
======
russell
HN remembered. I wonder if my kids will. :-)

(Actually we never paid that much attention to greeting card holidays. So if
they dont call, it's my fault in raising them to be all around skeptics.)

~~~
russell
Hey, they called. (I knew the suspense was killing you guys. :) They are good
people. I love them.

------
ensignavenger
If I knew where my father was or how to contact him, I would! Alas, I will pay
homage to the Great Father of us all, and pray for my mortal father, wherever
he is.

------
geuis
Sadly, Dad's been gone for 18 years and my last grandfather passed away last
year and I'm only 29. I'll be raising a beer to their memory though.

~~~
edw519
Me too. I'll join you. Here's to our fathers and grandfathers. And to their
sons.

I'm glad you brought up your grandfathers. Both of mine led very difficult
lives and made great sacrifices so that their children and grandchildren could
have a better chance than they did. Whenever I have doubts about my project
(which isn't often), I remind myself that they came here so that I could do
this. Kinda puts things in perspective.

~~~
quickpost
Right there with you guys... I lost my Dad about three months ago... he was my
best friend.

I'm with you on the grandfathers too... It makes me proud to think of all the
ancestry behind me - behind everyone really. All the people who have worked so
hard to get us and the rest of humanity to this magical time.

Sometimes when I'm feeling down, I watch this little clip on youtube - I don't
have an ounce of Viking ancestry, but I like the message:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN-no1Ka7yU>

Lo, there do I see my father.

Lo, there do I see my mother.

And my sister and my brother

Lo, there do I see the line of my people

Back to the beginning.

Lo, they do call to me.

They bid me take my place among them

In the halls of Valhalla

Where the brave may live forever.

------
amichail
What is the point of celebrating something at time intervals that correspond
to one rotation of the earth around the sun? Isn't that completely arbitrary?

~~~
Disparity
Does that line of thought inevitably lead to nihilism? I mean, isn't life just
as arbitrary?

~~~
colins_pride
Almost all of life is arbitrary and meaningless. Denying this is not
particularly enlightened, and ultimately tends to get rejected by the
intellectually curious. On the other hand, seeing absolutely no meaning
results in wasted time. The least bad answer seems to be leading a balanced
life, with a few elements that are very important, from which meaning is
created.

~~~
stavrianos
so, to summarize, Yes but there's no point getting all upset about it.

~~~
zimbabwe
Richard Dawkins has a quote along the lines of, "Why do we have to look at a
beautiful planet and demand a reason behind its being here? Can't we
appreciate it for what it is?"

So it is with life. Perhaps in the long run we'll all be dead and the universe
will cave in, but in the meantime the things we do and say matter, and there
is beauty in the world to appreciate. So I went to the boardwalk with my
father and brother and we all had a terrific time, and having a good time was
reason in itself to do it.

Once you give up the religious/gamers' view that everything you do has a
score, you can appreciate things for what they are rather than for any
ultimate result.

------
fallentimes
Or even a phone call...just do something.

~~~
ansin
An email is the best I can do. I don't like talking to my father.

~~~
fallentimes
That falls into the "something" category :).

~~~
ansin
I know. Makes me a little sad though.

------
sho
Not in Australia. September 6th here.

------
ciupicri
Not in Romania. We don't even celebrate this.

~~~
cglee
Just wait until the flower/holiday cards industry gets bigger.

~~~
ciupicri
Looking at the way we imported Valentine's Day and Halloween, it could be
possible.

------
TweedHeads
"A father knows when to be a kid, specially when he needs to be a man"

Play with your kids, if you have them.

Hug your father, while you have him.

------
rewind
Remind HN: Tuesday is June 23rd and the Monday after that is June 29th.

~~~
zimbabwe
Remind HN: Meaningless sniping may be useful on other sites, but here we all
try and contribute to the discussion.

~~~
rewind
What discussion? You know, when I told my dad how you guys took my karma away
from me for making a joke about a post about something I should have as a
reminder in the calendar on my phone, it really ruined his Father's Day. I
think I might even have seen the beginning of a tear, but he manned-up and
held it back.

~~~
zimbabwe
I might forgive you for being an asshole if you were particularly witty about
it, but you're not. You're sniping for no reason.

~~~
rewind
I'm poking a little fun at these types of threads because let's face it, they
have nothing to do with this site. And anyone who needs a Hacker News post to
remind them when Fathers Day is and what its purpose is... is clearly missing
the point of Fathers Day.

Bottom line, I'm kidding around. You can give me the benefit of the doubt of
making a little joke with no ill-intent... or you can call me an asshole. I'll
leave it up to you to decide which is worse.

~~~
zimbabwe
Heh. I called you an asshole in regard to your second post, not that original
one. I actually agree with its intent: These posts are rather silly. But
snarking about it wasn't the right thing to do, IMHO.

